# Haunt log- Saturday Oct. 17th



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Saturday Oct. 17th, Sunny & warm 55o!
Haunt helpers: Ronald, Jason, Alex, Kathy, Myself
8 hrs
The day starts with an email from Sharon & the mini minions, they are sick & can't come to help decorate. I know this is very disappointing to them because they love this part the most. I get a call from Jason- Is there any maze money (donations from previous year) left? Could use 4-5 cheap brown household extension cords & 4 dimmer switches. Yes, I say & I'll get them before coming down. When I get to the home improvement store, surprised that they are completely out of the 6 ft brown extension cords for 88 cents. Ask the clerk & get the standard holiday answer "just what's on the shelf". lol Pickup four 9ft brown cords & a single 15 ft brown cord. Luckily I spot dimmer switches on sale for $4.98 each & pickup four. Sadly, this blows the $30 in last year's haunt donations.

I load up the truck with almost all my plastic tubs of Halloween stuff, lighting & effects. By the time the truck is loaded & grab some lunch on the way... I don't arrive until 2pm! Plan was to leave after lunch by 12:30, yea right! Get down to the haunt, Ronald & Jason are unloading salvaged school lockers from a huge tractor's scoop. The plan is to place lockers on either side of the haunt entrance & place an old pool cover to build a mine entrance facade. With some fanaggling it gets placed, braced, etc. Some lighting- black lights & chandeliers are installed. A single cd boom box (is setup for now) connected to a Lightning F/X unit to play scary music for the house part.
The transition of cave to abandoned house is complete with the clock entrance installed. More props are added as we figure out where to place them. Motion detectors are added to some lighting. Strings of orange leds are placed under the catwalk, metal grating & are dimmed down. We do a walk through after dark. Reluctantly determine that it's too dark to find your way, without more lighting. Guests will never find the hidden key areas to allow access to the next sections, in it's current state. (insert evil laugh) I don't leave until 10pm after the final walk through with fog & also taking more pics. The funny thing is that I unloaded all my Halloween stuff, & much didn't get used yet. lol Next Saturday Oct. 24th, is the big night of the party!!

Note- the addition of lockers, metal grating, & a few other items found around the farm really helped to accent this year's haunted maze.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

*Update*

*October 16-17th* photo links

http://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b203/Haunt_Master/Maze 09/October 16-17th/


----------

